# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ 2020م >  >  اخبار مريخية ورياضية الجمعة ٢٣ اكتوبر

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صفحة نادي المريخ السوداني [1]  اليوم | الجمعة | 23|10|2020

اعداد | ووااوواا

تحركات مريخية مكثفة للاسراع بتكوين لجنة تطبيع 

 المريخ يتوصل لاتفاق مع كل مفكوكيه ويغازل نجم كبير 

المريخ يحسم كل المرصودين  في سرية تامه ويكسب رمانة الوسط كردمان والابنوسي 

حازم يضرب تحت الحزام ويجتمع بنجم المنتخب الوطني قرابة الساعتين ويتوصل معاه لاتفاق 

 ملعب الخرطوم عقدة تأريخية للهلال

الهلال يقدم مدربه الصربي في مؤتمر صحفي

القمة تضع اللمسات قبل النهائية للديربي.. المريخ يؤدي مرانه الأساسي والأزرق يناور

الفلاح يودع الممتاز..قائده يعتزل كرة القدم وفرج يكشف ظلما كبيرا

المسابقات في مأزق محرج بسبب مباراة الهلال ووادي نيالا

ريال مدريد وبرشلونة يقدمان عرضين لديبالا

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يتدرب بالأكاديمية إستعداد لقمة السبت
المكتب الإعلامي
أجرى فريق الكرة بنادي المريخ مرانا ساخنا بملعب أكاديمية تقانة كرة القدم بالخرطوم "2" عند الساعة السادسة مساء اليوم الخميس إستعدادا لمباراة القمة امام نادي الهلال يوم بعد غدً السبت على ملعب إستاد الخرطوم في ختام بطولة الدوري السوداني الممتاز لعام 2019 - 2020، وأشتمل المران الذي أشرف عليه التونسي جمال خشارم على مجموعة من الجمل التكتيكية وذلك عقب الإحماء البدني الذي إشرف عليه الألماني توماس مويير ومن المنتظر أن يؤدي الأحمر تدريبه الختامي للقاء القمة الذي يدخله الفريق متصدرا لروليت المنافسة برصيد "71"  نقطة مساء غدً الجمعة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ألترس ألمبيونس مونس بكامل أعضاءها في التدريب الختامي لزعيم السودان قبل لقاء الديربي

متابعة : أحمد دراج 
#ووااوواا
ما أشبه الليلة بـ ليالي نوفمبر من العام الماضي، كيف و امدرمان لا تعرف سوى الأحمر ، تعرفه خير معرفة ، زعيم العرضة الذي ما زال يطرق الرعب أبواب صغار امدرمان الاذلاء كلما ذكر اسم إسم الزعيم ، فـ كابوس ليلة الثالث و العشرين من نوفمبر الذي إخترناه ليكون أمراً عليهم ما زال يطارد ذاكرتهم و عالق في صميم أذهانهم.

الان تغيرت المواعيد و مر الزمن و بقى عرش الزعامة منتظراً زعيمه الأحمر فتاريخنا المجيد و هويتنا المحفوظة خير دليل على ذلك. 

مجدداً نلتقي غداً ليعود صوت الكورفاسود موجهاً رسائله المكتوبة بنبض شعب المريخ على إمتداد المعمورة ، من كل مشجع فاضت دموعه في الانكسار قبل الانتصار.

نطالبكم بالفوز فقط و لا شيء غيره لتزيين قلعة الكؤوس بمجد جديد بتحقيق اللقب الثالث توالياً و لا بأس بتكرار ليلة ظ¢ظ£ نوفمبر التي ضمخ فيها البمبان الثياب و لكنهم لن يجدوا سبباً لإعادة الهروب. 

فكرتنا التي لا تموت ، الولاء للأصل رحلتنا و المدرج وشريط العادة الذي توجنا به مشوارنا ..

 لمسة الختام 'التقفيل والوصية الاخيرة .. الهلال في خبر كان" لن نقبل بأقل من فكرة دعسه وكسر اجنحته.

تجمع أعضاء المجموعة سـيكون عند الخامسة بملعب نادي الأسرة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يتعاقد رسميا مع مصعب كردمان وجينارو
المكتب الإعلامي
تعاقد نادي المريخ رسميا مع الثنائي نجم الوسط مصعب كردمان لاعب أهلي شندي السابق بعقد مدته ثلاثة مواسم، كما تعاقد النادي مع الحارس جمعة جينارو لاعب منتخب جنوب السودان ونجم حي الوادي نيالا السابق بعقد مدته موسمان، وقد حضر توقيع الثنائي رئيس نادي المريخ السيد آدم سوداكال إضافة لمدير  نظام الإنتقالات والتسجيلات الإلكترونية ال"TMS" بالنادي المهندس أبوبكر عوض العقيد.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رسميًا..اتحاد الكرة يحسم الجدل بشأن مباراة الهلال والمريخ

بحسب ما أكّدت اللجنة المنظمة وفق مسؤول رفض ذكر اسمه لـ”باج نيوز”.

أعلنت لجنة المسابقات باتحاد كرة القدم السوداني عن قيام مباراة الهلال والمريخ في ختام منافسة الدوري الممتاز باستاد الخرطوم السبت المقبل.


وجاءت الخطوة ردًا على أنباء تأجيل القمّة إلى الأربعاء المقبل لتلعب باستاد الهلال.

ويتصدّر المريخ منافسة الدوري الممتاز بـ”71â€³ نقطة، فيما يتواجد الهلال في المركز الثاني بنقاط تصل إلى”69â€³.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كواليس انضمام لاعب أهلي شندي للمريخ وأسباب انسحاب الهلال
رأي قانوني وراء توقيع كردمان للمريخ رغم اتفاقه مع الخرطوم
Hisham Abdalsamad 

تسبب إكمال المريخ لإجراءات انتقال متوسط ميدان الأهلي شندي، مصعب كردمان بردود أفعال واسعة.

وأعلن المريخ التعاقد مع مصعب مساء اليوم الخميس تعاقده مع اللاعب لثلاث سنوات.

ويأتي خبر انضمام كردمان (21 عام) لصفوف المريخ بعد ساعات قليلة من إعلان الخرطوم الوطني انتقال اللاعب لصفوفه ما أثار موجة من التساؤلات أوساط المتابعين والجماهير.

وتؤكد المصادر أن لاعب المنتخب الوطني للشباب قد اتفق مع إدارة نادي الخرطوم الوطني على اللعب بصفوف الفريق مقابل مليون جنيه سوداني وقام بتوقيع عقد مبدئي واستلم أموالاً نظير ذلك الاتفاق.

وحسب المعلومات فإن المريخ دخل في تفاوض مباشر مع اللاعب، على الرغم من علمه التام باتفاقه المبدئي مع الخرطوم.

واستشارت إدارة النادي عدداً من القانونيين وأكملت الإدارة التنفيذية تسجيل اللاعب الذي كان محط اهتمام الهلال، لكن الأخير صرف النظر عن كردمان بسبب اتفاقه مع الخرطوم الوطني.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بيان من مجلس إدارة نادي الخرطوم الوطني 
Hisham Abdalsamad 

يؤكد مجلس إدارة نادي الخرطوم أنه قد أكمل في وقت سابق تفاصيل الإتفاق مع اللاعب مصعب كردمان (مطلق السراح) للإنتقال إلى صفوف النادي لمدة ثلاث مواسم تبدأ من بداية الموسم الجديد (2021/2020).

تم الإتفاق بحضور ممثلين من إدارة النادي بشكل رسمي وبحضور اللاعب شخصيا ووالده وشقيقه حيث تم الإتفاق على التفاصيل المتعلقة بكل الجوانب بين الطرفين والتوقيع على العقد بين الطرفين والإقرار المالي.

أعلن النادي رسميا بوم الخميس (22/10/2020) إنتقال اللاعب لصفوفه بيد أن اللاعب نقض تفاصيل الإتفاق المبرم بين الطرفين بالجلوس مع إدارة نادي المريخ العاصمي الذي أعلن بدوره إكمال الإتفاق مع اللاعب.

يؤكد مجلس إدارة نادي الخرطوم أنه يحتفظ بكافة الجوانب القانونية التي تعضد موقفه في الخطوة التي قام بها اللاعب مع نادي المريخ وبما يحفظ حقه الكامل لدى الجهة المختصة بذلك.

مجلس إدارة نادي الخرطوم الوطني 
22/10/2020
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*التاج ابراهيم : يجب علي المريخ ان لايندفع في التسجيلات
Hisham Abdalsamad 

كتب لاعب المريخ السابق التاج ابراهيم تدوينه مقدماً النصح لادارة المريخ قال فيها :

يجب علي المريخ ان لايندفع في التسجيلات والاهم والمهم اعادة قيد الاعبين المفكوكين لانهم عظم الفريق الاساسي .

 الحاجة الثانيه يجب انو التسجيلات تكون برؤية فنية بعيدا عن فلاشات الإعلام لان هناك تنافس افريقي شرس يحتاج لعناصر خبرة ومتمرسة في البطولات الأفريقية .

مامكن كل مرة الفريق يغير من جلده ويبدا من مرحلة الصفر ممكن اكتر فترة  شكلت نجاحات هي حرمان المريخ من التسجيلات وصل الفريق حتي دوري الأربعة من البطولة العربية .

الان لاعبين المريخ الفي كشف الفريق هم الأفضل في الساحة ووجب المحافظة عليهم مع إضافات قليلة تشكل قوة اضافيه وتاثير في الشكل الفني .

أخيراً اتركوا الخبز لخبازه

التاج ابراهيم
لاعب المريخ السابق
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*زووم
(كورة سودانية)
صفحة جديدة من أزمات المريخ..!
* من خلال مخاطبة اللواء عامر عبدالرحمن للمتجمعين أمام الإتحاد قال الرجل: قررنا تشكيل لجنة للجلوس مع مجلس المريخ للوصول إلى حل في غضون عشرة أيام، صاح أحدهم: كتيرة كتيرة..!
هذه الصوت لخص جانباً من جوانب الأزمة المريخية لأنه يعبر عن التشنج والإستعجال، لذلك كتبت من قبل أنهم كانوا سبباً أساسياً في مد عمر مجلس سوداكال حتى نهاية دورته بذلك التشنج والتسرع بدون معرفة، وهاهم مرة أخرى يفعلون نفس الشيء مع الفريق المناويء لدكتور شداد داخل إتحاد الكرة، وما كان همهم حل مشكلة المريخ بقدر ما كانوا يركزون على كسر شوكة رئيسهم، والواقع يؤكد أننا طوينا صفحة من أزمة المريخ الإدارية وفتحنا أخرى قد تكون أشد قسوة من الصفحات الأولى.. وقبل أن أدلف أذكركم بحديث سابق لمولانا أزهري وداعة الله عندما قال: القوانين الحالية لن تقدم حلولاً لمشكلة المريخ لأنها متعارضة ومتقاطعة ومتناقضة، وإذا دخلت أطراف الأزمة في هذا المضمار القانوني فسوف تستغرق طويلاً وربما يمتد الصراع لشهور دون حل مرضي لكل الأطراف.. ذلك ما كان من حديث رجل أعتبره من قامات القانون والإدارة في نفس الوقت، ومع ذلك تجاهلنا مبادرته واخترنا الطريق الشاق والمستحيل.
* قرارات مجلس الإتحاد فتحت أبواب جهنم على المريخ، وأي طفل متابع يدرك أن هنالك جدل في تدخله في الموضوع من الأساس، وأن الحيثيات المتوفرة في القضية ليست نفسها التي كانت في تلك الأندية التي شكلت لها لجان تطبيع، فالتفاصيل هنا تختلف، وهذا يدل على أن الأمر لن يكون بالسهولة التي يعتقدها المعارضين في المريخ، فقد سبق أن وصلت الأمور إلى محطة إنتزاع المكتب التنفيذي بالبوليس ولكننا عدنا مرة أخرى إلى محطة سوداكال.. لماذا؟.. الإجابة بسيطة وحاسمة، وهي أننا فرطنا في إنتخابات ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ§ عندما ترشح الرجل وحيداً، وكان على رؤوسنا الطير ولم يبدأ الإعتراض إلا بعد إعلان فوزه بالتزكية، ووقتها كان كبار المريخ على قيد الحياة ولم يولدوا بعد ذلك، وكان المتجمهرين في الإتحاد يوم أمس في بيوتهم، وأظن أن علاقتهم بالمريخ لم تبدأ بعد فوز سوداكال بالتزكية...!!
* مجموعة سوداكال لن تصمت حيال ما حدث من مجلس إدارة إتحاد الكرة وما يجري هناك من مجموعة محمد حلفا والشاعر، وستصعد الأمر للإتحاد الدولي وهو ما حدث بالفعل، وبدلاً أن كان مجلس المريخ قد شاخ وبات قاب قوسين أو أدنى من الخروج عاد شاباً من جديد وتأهب لخوض جولة من النزاعات القانونية، ونحن نعرف أنه طريق شاق وطويل، ولا ينتهي بعد أسبوع أو شهر، إذا كان المعارضين يرون عشرة أيام (كتيرة كتيرة).. وربما امتدت لعام كامل، والأسوأ على الإطلاق أننا سنعود بعد ذلك العراك لذات النقطة، نعم.. سنعود لسوداكال نفسه وبأمر الفيفا هذه المرة وبدلاً أن كانت لدينا فرصة لإنهاء الصراع في فبراير ظ¢ظ ظ¢ظ، بقيام الإنتخابات نكون قد مضينا عاماً آخراً من العراك الفارغ دون أن نبارح مكان الأزمة..!
* أعرف أن ما أكتبه غير مستساغ عند ذلك الطرف المتشنج لأنه يتطلع لحلول تشبع رغبته في التشفي والإنتقام أولاً وأن بعض أصدقائي يقرأون وهم يشدون شعرهم من الغيظ... ولكنها الحقيقة.
وأحياناً تكون الحقيقة في شكل دواء مر المذاق.. وإلى أن تنتهي هذه المهزلة سيكون الفريق قد راح في ستين ألف داهية.. وقد سبق أن شبهت الفريق بأطفال الزوج والزوجة عندما يحدث بينهما طلاق ونزاع وتقاضي ويضيع أبنائهما في جحيم رغبة كل طرف في الإنتقام من الآخر، وإجتهاد كل طرف لتصوير الآخر في صورة الشيطان الرجيم بينما هو الملاك الرحيم.. ومعارضتنا تفعل ذلك.. تبدو في ثياب الواعظين، وتريد أن تظهر هي في صورة الملاك الرحيم، وهم المريخاب الحريصين على تحرير نادي المريخ من نير الإستعمار والإستبداد، بينما تتجمع كل مساويء الدنيا في مجلس الإدارة... وهذه الصورة في تقديري (نمطية) ومألوفة.. ولكن الحقيقة دائماً أن المريخ بيئة سيئة وطاردة بأفعال هؤلاء، وأهله إبتداءً بمكونات المجلس وأنصاره والمعارضين كلهم يحرصون على تصفية حساباتهم بمنطق الإنتقام والإنتصار للذات أكثر من منطلقات المصلحة العامة التي تفرض عليهم تأجيل معاركهم هذه الأيام مراعاة للفريق الذي يخوض مباريات مهمة لحسم بطولة الممتاز.
حواشي
* المريخ أصبح مجرد أداة في أيدي المتصارعين داخل الإتحاد وخارجه ومعارك مقدمات الإنتخابات القادمة وتصفية حسابات الإتحاد السابق والحالي... وأداة يستخدمها أعداء الإتحاد والمنافسين لشداد لضربه... وأهل المريخ يؤدون دور المغفل النافع بإمتياز.
* الأسوأ في هذا السيناريو المقيت أننا سننتظر الحسم من الإتحاد الدولي (فيفا).. ولو جاء بعد عام أو عامين سنكون مجبرين على البدء من ذات نقطة سوداكال الذي نرفضه الآن... هل أدركتم فداحة ما تفعلون؟
* جانب مهم للغاية في هذه المشكلة... ذات المجموعة التي كانت سبباً في تجميد الكرة السودانية من قبل، تلعب الآن دور البطولة في أزمة المريخ.. ودائماً موقفنا (محل الرهيفة ومقدودة)..!
* الإتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم واللجنة الأولمبية الدولية يؤمنان الإستقلالية التامة لأعضائهما في ممارسة أنشطتهم.. هذا المبدأ لا مجال للتلاعب فيه، ولكن ما يحدث عندنا دائماً أننا نحاول الإلتفاف على القوانين والنصوص... لذلك تحدث الكارثة... وما أكثر الكوارث في هذه الأيام؟
* عندما يكون الإنسان مندفعاً ومتشنجاً، يمتليء بالحماس الوجداني ولا يتوقف ليفكر ويوائم مواقفه مع المنطق ويميز المعقول وغير المعقول... يفعل كما تفعل معارضة المريخ..!
* المريخ عضو في مكونات جمهورية كرة القدم العالمية، وفي هذه الجمهورية إجتهد الناس وجربوا وخاضوا الكثير من المغامرات ليتوصلوا في نهاية المطاف إلى الديمقراطية كوسيلة لتداول السلطة... الديمقراطية وليست الوقفات الإحتجاجية والعنف اللفظي والخروج على النصوص..!
* هنالك معلومات مهمة عن تأريخ الجمعيات العمومية في المريخ.. معظمها شهدت تزويراً بمقادير مختلفة وسأورد جزءً منها في نقاط ومن لديه إعتراض فليكتبه..!
* أحد الفاعلين في مجتمع المريخ الآن يحكي لي أنه وعدد من رفقاءه المعروفين كانوا في المرحلة المتوسطة عندما إستجلبوهم ومنحوهم عضوية الجمعية العمومية لإسقاط الإمبراطور حسن أبوالعائلة في السبعينات.. ووقتها لم يبلغوا سن الرشد (ظ،ظ¨) سنة. وهو الحد الأدني لمنح العضوية بالقانون... ومن فعل ذلك حي يرزق الآن..!
* في إنتخابات ظ،ظ©ظ©ظ¤ أيام عباس البخيت ألغيت الإنتخابات بتراجيديا يجب أن نجترها كتأريخ حتى نتعلم من دروس الماضي.. فقد كان سبب الإلغاء هو التزوير..! 
* في العام ظ¢ظ ظ ظ  بلغت الصراعات مداها، وزهد اللواء ماهل أبوجنة في منصب الرئيس وطرح إسم الدكتور والخبير الراحل تاج السر محجوب للمنصب، ولكن.. ثمة معضلة كانت تعترضه.. وهو أنه لا يملك عضوية نادي المريخ.. ولكن أصحاب الحلول كانوا موجودين... فاستخرجوا له بطاقة عضوية بأثر رجعي.... وكان تزويراً إعترف به محمد الياس على رؤوس الأشهاد وقال أننا قمنا بذلك من أجل مصلحة المريخ..!
* في جمعية ظ¢ظ ظ ظ¨ كان هنالك إصرار على قيامها لإجازة التعديل المشبوه في النظام الأساسي، والذي أبعد ديوان المراجع العام من نادي المريخ لشيء في نفس (يعقوب).. ويعقوب المريخ هذا متلوم معنا كالعادة..!!
المهم أن الجمعية تلك قد بلغت نصابها بعد أن إستعانوا بكل من جاء عابراً، وحتى الصبي (ن ك) الذي كان يغسل سيارات الرواد شارك في الجمعية وأكمل النصاب مشكوراً مأجوراً..!!
* لم أسرد كل هذا السجل المخزي لجمعيات المريخ العمومية لتبرير ما حدث في الجمعيات الأخيرة، ولكنني أريد إقناع المريخاب الخلص بأن الديمقراطية هي الخيار الأمثل الذي ارتضته الفيفا لمكوناتها.. وعندما تدفع بمجلس منتخب فإنه يكون محمياً بكافة مقتضيات الشرعية وبعيد عن عبث العابثين من سلطات سياسية ورياضية وطامعين ومتطلعين.
* الأهم من ذلك أن ترفيع التجربة الديمقراطية وتنقيتها من الشوائب في يد المريخاب، هم أصحاب الوجعة، ولا ينبغي أن يتيحوا الفرصة لغير أعضاء النادي لتقرير مصير الكيان.. وإلا فإنها الفوضى..!!
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الــعنــاويـــــن الــعــالميـــــة  :

* ‫آرسنال يقلب الطاولة على رابيد فيينا .. وفياريال يفوز على سيفاس سبور ‬
* ‫توتنهام يستهل مشوار الدوري الأوروبي بثلاثية في لاسك النمساوي ‬
* ‫ميلان وليستر وروما وبنفيكا يضربوا بقوة في مستهل الدوري الأوروبي ‬
* ‫فوز قاتل للشارقة أمام الوحدة.. والوصل يتخطى حتا.. والفجيرة يسقط أمام بني ياس ‬
* ‫رسميا.. الكاف يؤجل مباراة الزمالك والرجاء إلى الأول من نوفمبر ‬
* ‫برشلونة يطلب تأجيل التصويت على عزل بارتوميو ‬
* ‫الإيطالي مارتشيلو ليبي يعلن اعتزاله التدريب بشكل نهائي ‬
* ‫ماركا: نتيجة فحص رونالدو إيجابية وسيغيب عن مباراة يوفنتوس وبرشلونة ‬
* ‫ميسي ينتصر قضائيًا على صحيفة إسبانية بعد نشرها اتهامات كاذبة ‬
* ‫راموس يواصل الغياب عن مران الريال وانباء عن غيابه من الكلاسيكو ‬
* ‫إنفانتينو رئيس الاتحاد الدولي غير مهتم بالدوري الأوروبي الممتاز ‬
* ‫ساني قريب من المشاركة مع بايرن مونيخ أمام آينتراخت ‬
* ‫إنتر ميلان يطمئن جماهيره بشأن مستقبل الارجنتيني لاوتارو مع الفريق‬
* ‫جوردي ألبا لاعب برشلونة قريب من المشاركة في الكلاسيكو ‬
* ‫ماينز يواجه مونشنجلادباخ بحضور 100 مشجع فقط بالدوري الألماني ‬
* ‫علي معلول لاعب الاهلي مهدد بالغياب أمام الوداد بسبب الاصابة ‬
* ‫كاماتشو: ريال مدريد لن يقيل زيدان لو خسر الكلاسيكو ‬
* ‫إنفانتينو: أنا مرتاح الضمير.. واتهامي محض هراء ‬
* ‫أنشيلوتي: بيكفورد حزين ومحبط.. وفان دايك يدرك براءته ‬
* ‫أدريان: بدلاء ليفربول يلعبون بنفس قوة الأساسيين ‬
* ‫أنشيلوتي: خاميس يغيب عن مواجهة ساوثهامبتون بسبب فان دايك ‬
* ‫ديل بوسكي: من الصعب توقع الطرف الأفضل في الكلاسيكو ‬
* ‫لوكاس مورا: مورينيو يرغب في التتويج مع توتنهام‬

▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
■ مــفــكـــــرة الْــيـــــــوْمَ 📺 :

⚽️ دوري أبطال أفريقيا 🌍 - نصف النهائي :

* الأهلي - مصر (-- : --) الوداد - المغرب
‏⏰ 21:00 📺 beIN 7 ↔️ ذهاب 2-0

..................................................  .....

⚽️ الدوري الإنجليزي 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁥󠁮󠁧󠁿 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 6 :

* أستون فيلا (-- : --) ليدز يونايتد
‏⏰ 21:00 📺 beIN 2 🏟 المراكز 2 - 10

..................................................  .....

⚽️ الدوري الإسباني 🇪🇸 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 7 :

* إلتشي (-- : --) فالنسيا
‏⏰ 21:00 📺 beIN 3 🏟 المراكز 12-13

..................................................  .....

⚽️ الدوري الإيطالي 🇮🇹 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 5 :

* ساسولو (-- : --) تورينو
‏⏰ 20:45 📺 beIN 4 🏟 المراكز 2-20

..................................................  .....

⚽️ الدوري الألماني 🇩🇪 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 5 :

* شتوتجارت (-- : --) كولن
‏⏰ 20:30 📺 Fox 4 🏟 المراكز 5-16

..................................................  .....

⚽️ الدوري الفرنسي 🇫🇷 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 8 :

* رين (-- : --) أنجيه
‏⏰ 21:00 📺 beIN 5 🏟 المراكز 3-11

جميع المباريات بتوقيت السودان (جرينتش +2)

▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧

 ■ نــتــائــج مباريــات الامس ⚽️ :

⚽️ مرحلة البقاء في الوسيط 🇸🇩 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 3 : 

* ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ الجنينة (1 : 0) جزيرة الفيل مدني 
* الاهلي القضارف (2 : 2) ارتدي دنقلا
* النهضة ربك (1 : 2) السلمانية جبل أولياء
* المشعل الحصاحيصا (3 : 1) ودهاشم سنار

..................................................  .....

⚽️ الدوري الأوروبي 🇪🇺 - المجموعات :

* يونج بويز - سويسرا (1 : 2) روما - إيطاليا
* سسكا صوفيا - بلغاريا (0 : 2) كلوج - رومانيا
* دوندالك - إيرلندا (1 : 2) مولده - النرويج
* رابيد فيينا - النمسا (1 : 2) آرسنال - إنجلترا
* باير ليفركوزن - ألمانيا (6 : 2) نيس - فرنسا
* آيندهوفن - هولندا (1 : 2) غرناطة - إسبانيا
* باوك سالونيكا - اليونان (1 : 1) اومونيا نيقوسيا - قبرص
* نابولي - إيطاليا (0 : 1) آلكمار - هولندا
* ريجيكا - كرواتيا (0 : 1) ريال سوسييداد - إسبانيا
* ستاندر - بلجيكا (0 : 2) جلاسكو رينجرز - إسكوتلندا
* ليخ بوزنان - بولندا (2 : 4) بنفيكا - البرتغال
* فياريال - إسبانيا (5 : 3) سيفاس سبور - تركيا
* سيلتك - إسكوتلندا (1 : 3) ميلان - إيطاليا
* سبارتا براغ - التشيك (1 : 4) ليل - فرنسا
* سبورتينغ براغا - البرتغال (3 : 0) آيك أثينا - اليونان
* ليستر سيتي - إنجلترا (3 : 0) زوريا لوهانسك - أوكرانيا
* هوفنهايم - ألمانيا (2 : 0) سرفينا زفيزدا - صربيا
* سلوفان - التشيك (1 : 0) جينت - بلجيكا
* توتنهام - إنجلترا (3 : 0) لاسك لينز - النمسا
* لودوجوريتس - بلغاري (1 : 2)رويال انتويرب - بلجيكا
* دينامو زغرب - كرواتيا (0 : 0) فينورد روتردام - هولندا
* وولفسبيرجر - النمسا (1 : 1) سسكا موسكو - روسيا
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*دبابيس 
××××××××××
ود الشريف *******

** لا مكان للعاطفة في المريخ واي لاعب  يزايد ويساوم  في المريخ يجب أن يذهب فورا سوي كان محمد الرشيد او رمضان او ابو عشرين ومسيرة المريخ لن تتوقف وتجدني عزيزي القارئ لاول مرة أقف مع مجلس الفشل في قراره بوضع سقف معين للتسجيلات وكما قال الاخ علي اسد أي لاعب ما عاجبو العرض المقدم من المجلس.. الباب يفوت جمل ...محمد الرشيد يرفض ظ© مليار ويطالب ب ظ¢ظ¥ مليار..معقولة وابو عشرين يشترط دفع ظ،ظ¥ مليار وكذلك رمضان وهذه مبالغ ضخمة مقارنة بالوضع الحالي في المريخ وايضا لا يوجد أي لاعب في السودان يستحق هذه المبالغ ونتسأل ماذا قدم رمضان ومحمد الرشيد وابو عشرين  للاحمر في السنوات الماضية هل جاءوا بكأس أفريقيا..هل جاءووا بكأس العرب بل بالعكس  الزعيم ظل يغادر  من التمهيدي في كل عام وان كان علي الدوري المحلي فالزعيم يمكن أن يحصل عليه باي ظ،ظ¨ لاعب ..

** مسيرة المريخ انطلقت في الثلاثينات ولم تتوقف ..انما تواصلت الانطلاقة بقوة جيل بعد جيل ..ذهب قرعم وسري وطلب مدني ومنصور رمضان وجاء ماجد وابراهومة وجقدول ووزة وذهب هؤلاء وجاء عبد العزيز عبدالله وبشري وبشارة والاسطورة كمال عبد الوهاب و الفاضل سانتو   وذهبوا وجاء حامد بريمة وسامي عزالدين وجمال ابوعنجة وكمال عبدالغني وعاطف القوز ثم دحدوح وفتح الرحمن سانتو وبدرالدين بخيت وجاء جيل ابراهومة وزيكو وخالد المصطفي ..فجيل الزين والعجب وفاروق جبرة وحتي الجيل الحالي وذهب من ذهب إلي الهلال وغيره والمسيرة ماضية والمريخ بتاريخه وبجماهيره العريضة ولن يتأثر بذهاب أي لاعب مهما كان ولو كنت في مكان مجلس إدارة النادي لما دفعت أكثر من ظ¢ مليار لاي لاعب 

** اعرف ان ما ذكرته لن يرضي الكثيرين والأحمر مقبل علي معركته الساخنه أمام الهلال غدا ولكن لابد من قول الحقيقة وان كانت مرة وحقيقة موقف اللاعبين مطلقي السراح وهم يساومون المريخ بهذه الطريقة موقف مخجل ومؤسف   ..المريخ الذي صنع منهم نجوم ومنحهم الشهرة والاضواء وقد تناسوا أن أي لاعب في السودان أمنيته ان يلعب في المريخ اشهر الأندية الإفريقية والعربية 

** علينا الا نتباكي اذا ذهب رمضان ومحمد الرشيد وابو عشرين للهلال او اي جهة اخري ..فالمريخ أكثر قوة 

** ذهب بكري المدينة ومحمد عبدالرحمن من الهلال وارتديا شعار المريخ..هل توقفت مسيرة الهلال بل  صار أكثر قوة ووصل إلي دوري المجموعات في البطولة الإفريقية 

** عادي جدا في السعودية ان ينتقل اللاعب من الهلال للاتحاد ومن النصر للاهلي وهكذا ويحدث هذا في كل دول العالم ولا نحس باي ضجيج وهنا نقلب الدنيا اذا ذهب لاعب من المريخ إلي الهلال او العكس 

** جمعة جينارو يا مجلس الفشل .معقولة ...
هنالك حراس مرمي في الدرجة الأولي والثانية افضل مليون مرة من جينارو الذي لعب في الهلال لأكثر من ظ§ سنوات وتم شطبه بسؤ المستوي 

** هو المريخ عايز يسجل كم لاعب محلي يا سوداكال 

** ابحثوا عن مهاجم أجنبي في المستوي يا سوداكال وطرف يمين وطرف شمال وما عايزين حشو ساكت 

** اين لاعب الطرف اليمين في المريخ وليد الليبي ولماذا تخلف عن كل  المباريات بعد عودة المنتخب الوطني من تشاد 

** لجنة المسابقات أكدت علي قيام لقاء القمة في موعده مساء غد السبت وقبل ذلك يفترض أن تحسم لجنة المسابقات شكوي حي الوادي ضد الهلال بعد أن أعيدت لها من لجنة الاستئنافات التي فشلت في إصدار قرار وتزرعت باسباب واهية 

** لو كنت مكان مجلس المريخ لرفضت إقامة مباراة القمة الا بعد حسم شكوي حي الوادي والشكوي واضحة وضوح الشمس في رابعة النهار والقانون واضح ..اي نادي يرفض تلفزة المباراة يعتبر مهزوم ظ¢...صفر والاتحاد الدولي الزم كل الاتحادات بتلفزة مباريات الدوري لان الكاميرا تعتبر حكم من ضمن حكام المباراة يتم الاستعانة بها في حالات كثيرة 

** لجنة المسابقات ستتخذ قرارها حول شكوي حي الوادي  بعد مباراة القمة وستمنح النقاط الثلاث للوادي بكل سهولة خاصة اذا أحرز المريخ البطولة والعدالة تقتضي حسم الشكوي قبل مباراة الغد وكان بإمكان اللجنة تأجيل مباراة الغد 

** لجنة المسابقات رفضت طلب الهلال بنقل مباراة القمة الي إستاده ...برافو 

** المربخ الأقرب للفوز في مباراة الغد لانه الاميز في الخطوط الثلاث 

** من يدير مباراة القمة غدا ...احد الإعلاميين أكد أن من يديرها هو الدولي الفاضل ابو شنب 

** كان من الممكن أن يخاطب الاتحاد العام السلطات الصحية ويلتمس دخول عدد محدد  من الجماهير في مباراة الغد يعني ظ£ الف للمريخ ومثلهم للهلال خاصة وان الاتحاد يريد أن يحتفل باليوبيل الفضي للدوري الممتاز والاحتفال بدون جمهور لا معني له  وتتويج المريخ ببطولة الدوري الممتاز بدون جمهور لا معني له 

** الجدل سيتواصل بشأن الوضع الإداري في  المريخ لوقت طويل وكل ما ينشر عن تكوين لجنة تطبيع مجرد اكاذيب 
وامنيات 

** هاشم الزبير سحب مجموعته بعد أن أيقن ان الحديث عن لجنة تطبيع للمريخ مجرد احلام وامنيات 

** بعث لي الاخ خالد ليمونة برسالة قال فيها ... من يشكك في نزاهة كمال شداد عليه مراجعة  مستشفى التجاني الماحي 

** صباح غد باذن الله سأكون ضيفا علي قطب المريخ الكبير نورالدين فضل المولي ومعي صديقي اسماعيل حسن وصديقي معاوية الجاك 

**  الجيل الحالي لا يعرف شيئا عن ثورة أكتوبر 

** كان أكتوبر في غضبتنا الأولي مع المك النمر 

** آخر دبوس 

** بدلا من جمعة جينارو كان تسجلوا حامد بريمة يا علي اسد
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﻓﻀﻴﺤﺔ ﻣﺪﻭﻳﺔ ﻟﻠﺠﻨﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺎﺑﻘﺎﺕ ﻓﻲ ﺷﻜﻮﻯ ﺣﻲ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﺩﻱ ﺿﺪ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ .. ﺍﻻﺳﺘﺌﻨﺎﻓﺎﺕ ﺗﻌﻴﺪ ﺍﻟﻠﻘﺎﺀ ﻭ” ﺍﻟﻨﻮﺭﺱ ﻧﻴﻮﺯ ” ﻳﻜﺸﻒ ﺍﻟﺘﻔﺎﺻﻴﻞ

ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ/ ﺍﻟﻨﻮﺭﺱ ﻧﻴﻮﺯ
ﺗﻔﻴﺪ ﻣﺘﺎﺑﻌﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻨﻮﺭﺱ ﻧﻴﻮﺯ ﺃﻥ ﻟﺠﻨﺔ ﺍﻻﺳﺘﺌﻨﺎﻓﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺘﺎﺑﻌﺔ ﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﻛﺮﺓ
ﺍﻟﻘﺪﻡ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻲ ﺗﺘﺠﻪ ﻹﺗﺨﺎﺫ ﻗﺮﺍﺭ ﻓﻲ ﺍﺟﺘﻤﺎﻋﻬﺎ ﻏﺪﺍ ﺍﻟﺨﻤﻴﺲ ﺑﺈﻋﺎﺩﺓ
ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﺻﻤﻲ ﻭﺣﻲ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﺩﻱ ﻧﻴﺎﻻ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻟﻌﺒﺖ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﺓ ﺍﻷﻭﻟﻰ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺃﻥ ﺃﺟﻠﺖ ﺇﺗﺨﺎﺫ ﺍﻟﻘﺮﺍﺭ ﺃﻛﺜﺮ ﻣﻦ ﻣﺮﺓ ﻓﻲ ﺍﺟﺘﻤﺎﻋﺎﺗﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﺿﻴﺔ ﻟﻄﻠﺐ ﻣﻌﻠﻮﻣﺎﺕ ﺣﻮﻝ ﺷﻜﻮﻯ ﺣﻲ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﺩﻱ ﻧﻴﺎﻻ .. ﻭﺗﻌﻮﺩ ﺗﻔﺎﺻﻴﻞ ﺍﻟﻘﻀﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺷﻬﺪﺕ ﻓﻀﻴﺤﺔ ﻣﺪﻭﻳﺔ ﻟﻠﺠﻨﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺎﺑﻘﺎﺕ، ﺇﻟﻰ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻭﺣﻲ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﺩﻱ ﻧﻴﺎﻻ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﺓ ﺍﻷﻭﻟﻰ
ﺣﻴﺚ ﺣﺮﻣﺖ ﺟﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻳﻮﻣﻬﺎ ﻭﻣﺴﺌﻮﻟﻲ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﻗﻨﺎﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﻼﻋﺐ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺪﺧﻮﻝ ﻟﻠﻤﻠﻌﺐ ﻟﻨﻘﻞ ﺍﻟﻠﻘﺎﺀ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺨﺎﻟﻔﺔ ﻭﺍﺿﺤﺔ ﻟﻼﺋﺤﺔ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ
ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ .
ﻭﺑﺘﺎﺭﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻧﻲ ﻣﻦ ﺩﻳﺴﻤﺒﺮ ٢٠١٩، ﺗﻘﺪﻡ ﺣﻲ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﺩﻱ ﻧﻴﺎﻻ ﺑﺸﻜﻮﻯ ﻟﻠﺠﻨﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺎﺑﻘﺎﺕ ﻭﻗﺎﻡ ﺑﺪﻓﻊ ﺍﻟﺮﺳﻮﻡ ﻭﺫﻟﻚ ﻟﻠﻤﺨﺎﻟﻔﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻭﻗﻊ ﻓﻴﻬﺎ ﻧﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺟﺎﻧﺐ ﻣﺮﺍﻗﺐ ﻭﺣﻜﻢ ﺍﻟﻠﻘﺎﺀ، ﺣﻴﺚ ﺗﺸﻴﺮ ﻻﺋﺤﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺃﻥ ﻣﺮﺍﻗﺐ ﻭﺣﻜﻢ ﺍﻟﻠﻘﺎﺀ ﻳﻔﺘﺮﺽ ﺃﻥ ﻳﺮﻓﻀﺎ ﺇﻧﻄﻼﻗﺔ ﺃﻱ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺣﺎﻝ ﻣﻨﻊ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺘﻀﻴﻒ ﺃﻭ ﺟﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮﻩ ﺍﻟﻘﻨﺎﺓ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﻗﻠﺔ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺪﺧﻮﻝ .. ﻭﺑﺘﺎﺭﻳﺦ ٢٢ ﻣﺎﺭﺱ ٢٠٢٠ﻡ، ﺃﺭﺳﻞ ﺍﻷﻣﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻡ ﻹﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﺧﻄﺎﺑﺎ ﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﺣﻲ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﺩﻱ ﻧﻴﺎﻻ، ﻳﺨﻄﺮﻩ ﻓﻴﻪ ﺑﺮﺩ ﺍﻟﻠﺠﻨﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﻈﻤﺔ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺸﻜﻮﻯ
ﺑﺄﻥ ﻗﻨﺎﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﻼﻋﺐ ﻟﻢ ﺗﺤﻀﺮ ﻟﻠﻤﻠﻌﺐ ﺃﺻﻼ ﻭﺑﺄﻧﻪ ﻟﻢ ﺗﻜﻦ ﻫﻨﺎﻟﻚ ﺟﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮ ﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﺧﺎﺭﺝ ﺍﻟﻤﻠﻌﺐ ﺑﺎﺳﺘﺜﻨﺎﺀ ﻻﻓﺘﺔ ﺗﻔﻴﺪ ﺑﻤﻘﺎﻃﻌﺔ ﺟﻤﻬﻮﺭ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻟﻘﻨﺎﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﻼﻋﺐ ﻭﻫﻮ ﺍﻟﺮﺩ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺃﺛﺎﺭ ﺳﺨﺮﻳﺔ ﺇﺩﺍﺭﺓ ﺣﻲ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﺩﻱ ﻧﻴﺎﻻ ﻟﺠﻬﺔ ﺃﻥ ﻣﺎ ﺣﺪﺙ ﻟﻘﻨﺎﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﻼﻋﺐ ﻳﻮﻣﻬﺎ ﻛﺎﻥ ﻣﻮﺛﻘﺎ .. ﻭﺗﺤﺪﺛﺖ ﻋﻨﻪ ﺍﻟﻘﻨﺎﺓ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻻﺳﺘﺪﻳﻮ ﺍﻟﺘﺤﻠﻴﻠﻲ ﻭﻛﺸﻔﺘﻪ ﺑﺎﻟﺘﻔﺼﻴﻞ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺟﺎﻧﺐ ﻭﺟﻮﺩ ﻋﺪﺩ ﻛﺒﻴﺮ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺸﻬﻮﺩ .
ﻭﺑﻌﺪﻫﺎ ﺗﻘﺪﻡ ﻧﺎﺩﻱ ﺣﻲ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﺩﻱ ﻧﻴﺎﻻ ﺑﺎﺳﺘﺌﻨﺎﻑ، ﻭﻛﺎﻧﺖ ﺍﻟﻤﻔﺎﺟﺄﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﻭﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﺠﺪﻳﺪﺓ ﺇﻓﺎﺩﺓ ﺍﻟﻠﺠﻨﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﻈﻤﺔ ﻟﻠﺠﻨﺔ ﺍﻻﺳﺘﺌﻨﺎﻓﺎﺕ ﺃﻥ ﻧﺎﺩﻱ ﺣﻲ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﺩﻱ ﻧﻴﺎﻻ ﻟﻢ ﻳﺘﻘﺪﻡ ﺑﺸﻜﻮﻯ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻷﺳﺎﺱ، ﻭﺣﻴﻨﻤﺎ ﺗﻢ ﺇﺑﻼﻍ ﺇﺩﺍﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﺩﻱ ﻧﻴﺎﻻ ﺳﺎﺭﻋﺖ ﺑﺈﺭﺳﺎﻝ ﺻﻮﺭﺓ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺸﻜﻮﻯ ﻭﺇﻳﺼﺎﻝ ﺳﺪﺍﺩ ﺭﺳﻮﻣﻬﺎ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻮﻗﺖ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﺪﺩ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺟﺎﻧﺐ ﺻﻮﺭﺓ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺨﻄﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺗﺴﻠﻤﻪ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻷﻣﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻡ ﻟﻺﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﻭﻳﺤﻮﻱ ﺭﺩ ﺍﻟﻠﺠﻨﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﻈﻤﺔ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﺘﻨﻮﻳﻪ ﻷﻥ ﺍﻟﻌﻘﻮﺑﺔ ﻛﺎﻥ ﻳﻨﺒﻐﻲ ﺃﻥ ﺗﻮﻗﻊ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻧﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻛﺎﻥ ﻳﻔﺘﺮﺽ ﺃﻥ ﺗﺘﻢ ﺗﻠﻘﺎﺋﻴﺎ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻠﺠﻨﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﻈﻤﺔ ﺩﻭﻥ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﺟﺔ ﻟﺸﻜﻮﻯ ﻷﻥ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﺧﺎﻟﻒ ﻧﺼﺎ ﻭﺍﺿﺤﺎً ﻭﺻﺮﻳﺤﺎ ﻓﻲ ﻻﺋﺤﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺎﻓﺴﺔ ﻭﻳﺘﻌﻠﻖ
ﺑﺎﻧﺘﻬﺎﻙ ﻋﻘﺪ ﻣﻮﻗﻊ ﺑﻴﻦ ﺇﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﻭﺍﻟﻘﻨﺎﺓ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﻗﻠﺔ .. ﻭﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺮﻏﻢ ﻣﻦ ﻭﺟﻮﺩ ﺍﺭﻫﺎﺻﺎﺕ ﺑﺎﺗﺨﺎﺫ ﻟﺠﻨﺔ ﺍﻻﺳﺘﺌﻨﺎﻓﺎﺕ ﻟﻘﺮﺍﺭ ﺑﺘﺤﻮﻳﻞ ﻧﻘﺎﻁ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻟﺤﻲ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﺩﻱ ﻧﻴﺎﻻ ﻭﺍﻋﺘﺒﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻣﻬﺰﻭﻣﺎ، ﺇﻻ ان ﻣﺘﺎﺑﻌﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻨﻮﺭﺱ ﻧﻴﻮﺯ ﻭﻣﺮﺍﺟﻌﺔ ﺍﻟﻼﺋﺤﺔ ﺗﺆﻛﺪ ﺇﺗﺨﺎﺫ ﻗﺮﺍﺭ ﺑﺈﻋﺎﺩﺓ ﺍﻟﻠﻘﺎﺀ ﻧﻈﺮﺍً ﻟﻤﺸﺎﺭﻛﺔ ﻣﺮﺍﻗﺐ ﻭﺣﻜﻢ ﺍﻟﻠﻘﺎﺀ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺨﻄﺄ
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رئيس المريخ يهدد بالإنسحاب وَيطالب المسابقات بالفصل في شكوى حي الوادي
المكتب الإعلامي
هدد السيد آدم سوداكال رئيس مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ  بسحب الفريق وعدم لعب مباراة ختام البطولة مبيناً انه ومن منطلق حرصه على حقوق النادي وعدالة المنافسة يبقى لزاما على لجنة المسابقات بالإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم الفصل السريع والعاجل في شكوى نادي حي الوادي نيالا والتي يرى النادي أهمية الفصل فيها قبل موعد ختام المنافسة ويؤكد رئيس المريخ انه حال حدوث اي تراخي في هذا الشأن أو تجاهل من لجنة المسابقات في الفصل في هذه القضية فإن نادي المريخ سيمتنع عن لعب مباراته المعلنة والإنسحاب رسمياً من بطولة الدوري.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لمن   تقرع   الاجراس؟
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
        حسن   محمد     حمد 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
  باني ..تعاونية..امبراطورية البشير 
           الفاسدة..!!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

â–  لم ولا ولن..تقتل الدهشة احدا .. لو رفض(باني)ولجنته الفاسدة .. اعتماد أي نتيجة تنتهي عليها مباراة للهلال بخسارته..داخل الملعب أو بالشكوى.. بالعكس..سيموت نصف الشعب السوداني المحايد لو باني وسرالختم وبقية الرهط البائس.. اتخذوا قرارا يدين هلال الأسرة البشيرية الافسد علي مر العصور!!
â– الذين اصابتهم الدهشة من قرار لجنة الفساد الزاكم المنظمة.. اكثر طيبة وهشاشة..وسذاجة أيضا.. ربما لانهم يجهلون ان(خادم الفكي مجبورة علي الصلاة )..وشداد وعبدالعزيز سيد احمد.وباني وسرالختم..وبقية عضوية هذا المسخ الإداري المباع مسبقا ..(بري بييد) لحساب طارق حمزة والكاردينال  والفريق اول محمد عطا..ومن ورائهم البشير واخوته.. عليهم سداد هذه الفاتورة...التي تبدأ وتنتهي بظلم المريخ..وخنقه وصلبه وتقطيعه وحرمانه من اوكسجين العدالة والمساواة والتنافس الفني والاداري الشريف..وليس مهما ان كان هذا الرهط المخزئ..قد باع آخرته بفتات البشير وبطانته المتعفنة..!!
â–  مضحك طبعا..المسرحية الهزلية التي يسعي باني الفكهاني الذي كان غائبا عندما وزع الحياء علي الناس للعبها علي الشعب السوداني.. الهلال تسبب في منع القناة الناقلة من تلفزة المباراة..والقانون واضح وصريح.. ولا مجال هنا لاي (لف أو دوران ).. اعتبار الهلال خاسرا للمباراة ظ£/صفر ..فلستوب!!
â–  لا مكان هنا ..للانشاء أو اى مرافعات أو مساحيق أو عواطف أو جدوى لاموال الكاردينال لسلطات البشير أو الفريق امن محمد عطا
..لم يترك الهلال لكم ما تقولون يا باني وعبدالعزيز سيد احمد..وشداد 
â–  ان مسرحية رفع الشكوى الي لجنة الاستئنافات ثم ارجاعها للجنة المنظمة.. عملية(تواطؤ) مفضوحة الهدف منها كسب الوقت.. علي الاقل ليلعب الهلال مباراته الحاسمة ضد المريخ..وعلي ضوء النتيجة..سيصدر القرار..
â– واضح جدا..ان لجان هذا الاتحاد الذي تم شراء المناصب له باموال حرام سرقت من دماء الشعب من مؤسساته سوداني وشنقيتل.. وجهاز الامن..والقصر الجمهوري.. لا تعاني من ارواح فاسدة جيف متعفنة فحسب..لكنها تعاني عباءات غباءا
*

----------

